# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Inter bất ngờ muốn giữ lại Sneijder

## rickyson280287

*Inter b**ấ**t ng**ờ** mu**ố**n gi**ữ** l**ạ**i Sneijder*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Sau khi Eto’o ra đi, Chủ tịch Moratti không muốn mất thêm một trụ cột khác là Sneijder. Thậm chí, ông còn khẳng định, hiện tại, tiền vệ người Hà Lan đang là “bất khả xâm phạm” ở đội bóng.*

Trong cả mùa chuyển nhượng năm nay, cái tên Sneijder luôn là cái tên “nóng” nhất trên khắp mặt báo. Những thông tin cho rằng anh sẽ chuyển tới thi đấu cho MU rồi Man City liên tục xuất hiện. Đích thân tiền vệ này từng thổ lộ rằng anh rất muốn chuyển tới thi đấu cho Quỷ đỏ.



Hiện tại, Sneijder được coi là “bất khả xâm phạm” ở Inter

Bản thân đội bóng chủ quản của anh, Inter cũng tỏ ra khá hững hờ trong việc giữ chân tiền vệ này và thậm chí, Nerazzurri từng đạt thỏa thuận với MU về mức phí chuyển nhượng “bông hoa Tulip” này.

Nhưng rồi mọi chuyện thay đổi đến chóng mặt sau sự ra đi của Eto’o. Ngày hôm qua, trên phát biểu trước báo giới, Chủ tịch Moratti bất ngờ tuyên bố ông muốn giữ lại Sneijder và coi cầu thủ này là “bất khả xâm phạm” ở sân Giuseppe Meazza.

Ông nói: “Sneijder sẽ chẳng đi đâu cả. Trước khi Eto’o rời khỏi đội bóng, Sneijder luôn được coi là “bất khả xâm phạm” tại Inter và giờ đây khi đội bóng không còn “báo đen”, mức độ đó còn tăng lên rất nhiều. Tôi khẳng định rằng, chúng tôi chưa hề có bất kỳ cuộc đàm phán Sneijder với bất kỳ đội bóng nào”.

Cũng trong bài phỏng vấn trên, vị tỷ phú dầu lửa này còn hé lộ danh sách những cầu thủ có khả năng thay thế Eto’o ở sân Giuseppe Meazza. Ông nói thêm: “Những cái tên đã được chỉ đích danh. Tevez, Forlan rồi Lavezzi. Hiện tại, chúng tôi đã gặp bế tắc trong việc thuyết phục Man City “nhả” Tevez nhưng vẫn còn những mục tiêu khác. Rồi tất cả sẽ thấy”.

Trong một diễn biến khác, ngày hôm qua, Inter cũng gia hạn hợp đồng thành công với “lão tướng” Lucio tới năm 2014.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tin tuc giao thong
gia iphone 4
justin bieber và selena gomez
dell vostro 1450
dien anh
luong toi thieu
nguoi noi tieng

----------

